

Ask HN: How do you (mentally) cope with growth - yathrowaway

Preface: Posted from a throw away account as this post seriously sounds like &quot;whine, whine, whine....poor me look how awesome everything is going&quot;.<p>We are a two person startup smack bang in the start of a capital raise, experiencing our first real significant interest from multiple big customers, releasing &#x2F; testing the next iteration of our platform and also I have just had my first daughter 5 weeks ago (she&#x27;s awesome)!<p>How do you shake that feeling that its all a house of cards, that someone will uncover that really you&#x27;ve got no idea whats going on? What are some good mental strategies to use for focusing on the important things while you&#x27;ve got a million balls in the air? How do you keep your focus on the things that matter (both to the company and your personal life).<p>Essentially how do you keep that overwhelmed feeling from tripping you up when it matters most?
======
nostrademons
Disclaimer: I wish I had your problems.

That said, I've had plenty of my own when leading high-priority projects for
BigCo. What I find most helpful is to realize that at the absolute worst case,
if you screw everything up or drop all the balls, you are essentially back to
where you would be if you had not tried at all or chosen to check out. And so
pretty much everything you do is an improvement on the status quo, you're just
trying to make the best improvement you can.

